# Best Shrimp Food Opinions



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Whats the leading consensus on the best shrimp food these days?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hikari


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Really? The shrimp cuisine? 
Even better than the Shirakura and Aquatic Arts stuff?

I used to keep shrimp YEARS ago and fed them something similar to the Shirakura stuff but cant remember what it was now.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Aquatic arts shrimp accessories / food I have not tried myself. I'm sure they are good though.
Hikari Crab and Lobster Bites.
Shirakura Shrimp Food.
Those are the two I use(d) Both work equally well IMO. 
Currently I don't use hikari though, I don't feed my S grade fire reds anything, haven't for a LONG time. Just throw leaves in there.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

And when I say leaves I don't mean "cholla wood or indian almond leaves" that stuff to me is worthless.
Its one of those things I consider a joke/scam. Go in your backyard and grab some leaves from a sycamore or something, its free with your taxes.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

fruitless mullberry?
I have plenty of those...


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh, green or dried?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Both. 
I also have mulberries... about 6 of them! we have a huge farm with all sorts of apple tree's, figs, cherrys, peaches, I could go on! 
With the mulberrys I put them in the tanks green, they float of course, but they take a Long time to turn brown. When they are green, I say in my own experience, and this most likely will vary, they release less tannins... The mulberry leaves. As far as I know you can put Any type of mulberry leaf into you tanks without harm directly from the leaf.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good to know 
Thanks!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

np.


----------

